# Wiring a heating element



## Upstate Carp (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies... I am building an electric home brewary.. I need to get these elements into a boil kettle. They sell what I need at around $180 a piece... I feel it's about 200% cheaper to do it myself.. I just want to make sure I'm
Doing this safely..


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

found this on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Brewery-Amazon-Items/lm/R2WT0DUYZUJPEI/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_full

make sure you get a 30a 2 pole switch, a 30a 2 pole GFCI breaker, 10-3.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Somehow I knew Alcohol was involved.....I was thinking a still..I was wrong, but right at the same time.:drink:

To the OP, you can't just go sticking heating elements into something that will be consumed by friends and family. Boiling water to ferment beer is totally different than heating water to take a bath in.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tgeb said:


> Somehow I knew Alcohol was involved.....I was thinking a still..I was wrong, but right at the same time.:drink:
> 
> To the OP, you can't just go sticking heating elements into something that will be consumed by friends and family. Boiling water to ferment beer is totally different than heating water to take a bath in.


Meh I ate my mother's cooking and lived...just boil it a little longer first. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Upstate Carp said:


> I just want to make sure I'm
> Doing this safely..


Rigging up homemade contraptions based on advice from anonymous internet "experts", without a full understanding of the physics and chemistry involved, would not seem to be the most likely way of accomplishing that goal.

An ordinary kitchen stove suffices quite nicely for boiling wort.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Yes perhaps, but, for whatever reason, dude may want to do this someplace other than his kitchen. 

Still think the water heater thing would work, but wouldn't a propane turkey fryer kit work as well? Could use that also for some killer soup during this fall.


----------



## garyoutwest (Aug 24, 2007)

how about something like this......









http://www.used-line.com/used-test-eq/CHROMALOX-SUBMERSIBLE-HEATING-ELEMENT-11/cc_485E055E57485B2E_s0


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*girls*

GIRLS, GIRLS

this isnt homemeking 101. lets stick to electrical topics. no hotplates or stove or cups. someone quote the nec


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*heating element*

Hey upstate
no disrespect but i think your crazy hooking up 220 power with a homemade device, to an aluminum pot, filled with current carrying liquid.Hey after you make one of these things u could get it listed with U.L. or E.T.L. and make a fortune


----------



## crhoads1024 (Jan 20, 2019)

Upstate Carp said:


> Is it possible to wire a heating element to a plug so I can control it with a switched outlet?
> 
> I am trying to boil water with a heating element.
> 
> Thanks


I had this same thought as elements are waay cheaper and more powerful than immersion bucket heaters that are already wired. It's easily done and explained in the post. 

https://www.love2brew.com/Articles.asp?ID=579 

Also in the spirit of saving money, if you look up Bayou Classic Steam Pots you will find their sizes of posts range all the way up to 160qt, 40 GAL!!!!! Which is a very large mash tun and extremely cheap compared to a blichmann a fraction of the size. Im likely getting one and going to wire in a few of these elements and run it with a thermostat outlet switch  

Can't wait!
Happy brewing!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

This thread is 6 years old and sadly, the poster died from electrocution.


----------



## Ronney (Dec 29, 2020)

Upstate Carp said:


> Kinda something like that... I am trying to mount the element inside a large aluminum pot with the cord on the outside of the pot


----------

